# Olivia's cloning solution



## cmd420 (Jan 22, 2010)

How long should I soak my grodan cubes in Olivia's before I use them?

anyone..anyone..Bueller..anyone...Bueller....


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 22, 2010)

6 weeks???:holysheep: 

Just kidding.  

I only have used clonex for years, but Olivia's was around then also.

People say hours and overnight and so on and so on.

I only soaked till the cubes were saturated and still had a 95% success rate.

Your are using cloning gel also aren't you?

BTW, this was all in Grodan. 4 cuts in a 3"x3" cube in the early '90s, now, 1 cut per 1 1/2" cube.

DD


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 22, 2010)

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> 6 weeks???:holysheep:
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> ...


 
Indeed..I have Dip N Gro, which has given me about a 50% sucess rate..There's a sticky by NorCalHal that I've followed that helped but I didn't use the Olivia's to pretreat the cubes like it said, so I fugure that'll help...

50% for the first time aint too bad though

Just thought of something else I've been wondering...

When the roots show out of the 3"x3" cube and I want to transplant that into the larger 6" cube, do I:

a)just stick the little cube in the big cube and Bob's your uncle ...or

b)Cut out enough space in the six inch cube to avoid pressing the roots...


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 22, 2010)

Bobs your Uncle.

But, isn't getting a 3"x3" into that little hole in the 6x6" a bit of a squeeze?:holysheep: 

The first time I did it, looking at that 1 1/2"x1 1/2" cube going into that round hole :hubba: :hubba:   I'm thinking, "This ain't gonna happen":holysheep:  It was a 4"x4" cube though.

It did, and worked really well.  BTW, soak the big cube in the solution also.

Just do it before you have too many roots protruding from the small cube. 

Never did Dip N Grow.  Clonex gel and solution+Grodan gave me close to 95%+ success so I never felt the need to experiment.

But since you have Olivia's solution, why not her gel?  They are usually designed to work together. Same as the Clonex gel and solution.

Point is, when you find a combo and method that works well ....There is no further need to experiment, stay with it.

DD


----------



## Real78 (Mar 1, 2010)

That solution works great the little ones love it, they are nice a almost dark green.


----------

